# What's up with LoveSh..k ?



## Daniel. (Jan 14, 2015)

I have just visited other infidelity forum, lovesh...
What i found to be completely staggering is the stark differences between TAM and LS. 

They allowed remorseless side pieces and waywards who see themselves as some kind of hero/victim for sacrificing their wuv for their children's stability, WTF ?
There's a poster who moaned that he hates to hear his pregnant wife cry because of his 1 year affair and ask others to pray for his exmistress who's hurting but none for the pregnant wife, WTF ?
WWs who keeps stating that their affair are wrong but oh so special,blame the MM's wife and gaslight their husbands, WTF ?
A MOW who reported MM's wife to police because she stared at her in a concert, she also threw hissy fit when omw's sister who owns a pharmacy refused service to her, WTF ?
OW said that cheating is a GOOD life choice because it'll make the cheater reflects and become a better person instead, WTF ?

I wanted to believe that at heart, many people are kind but after seeing things like this it's hard to believe that. What's wrong with these people ?????? Are they just trolls or it's just how it is with some cheaters ?


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

Daniel. said:


> I have just visited other infidelity forum, lovesh...
> What i found to be completely staggering is the stark differences between TAM and LS.
> 
> They allowed remorseless side pieces and waywards who see themselves as some kind of hero/victim for sacrificing their wuv for their children's stability, WTF ?
> ...


I believe Obi-Wan said it best...

"You will never find a more wretched hive of scum and villainy."


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

It's like this. If you rattle a stick in a bucket of swill all the really big pigs will come running and squealing.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

The one thing I'll say about that site is you can get some insights into how cheaters and their partners really think. Here, they're run off quickly with intense hostility. Aside from that major difference, LS threads seem more superficial, whereas - usually - TAM threads have deeper, more thoughtful posts.


----------



## ScrambledEggs (Jan 14, 2014)

I checked it out. There is some wild stuff over there. Just read a story about some entitled OW complaining that her MM will not leave his wife for and he keeps going back on his work to do so even after she left her husband while she was pregnant with the MM husband. Wild stuff. 

There are at least a few people out there looking to do the right thing, even single people enforcing NC with a married affair partner. But there is serious blame shifting and justifying of poor behavior going on out there.

Interestingly the forum is not so much focused on marriage as it is all kinds of relationships.


----------



## thatbpguy (Dec 24, 2012)

I used to moderate an infidelity board and we got some high & mighty betrayers in there. It was much more feisty than TAM.

But I will say this...

While I have little to no use for betrayers, in about 5% of the cases I do get it. Sometimes people are driven to it and I have a hard time placing blame on them, per se. But again, maybe 5%.


----------



## Daniel. (Jan 14, 2015)

Married but Happy said:


> The one thing I'll say about that site is you can get some insights into how cheaters and their partners really think. Here, they're run off quickly with intense hostility. Aside from that major difference, LS threads seem more superficial, whereas - usually - TAM threads have deeper, more thoughtful posts.


If it's a cheater in the midst of affair with head full of justifications then i can understand, i'm guilty of EA in the past and can say that the worst lie you believe is the one you tell yourself. 
But some of these person are post DDay, one xWW said that it's hard to reconcile because her husband called her name, ONCE. Why can't these adults just grow some spine, be an adult, pay the price of their action ? 




ScrambledEggs said:


> I checked it out. There is some wild stuff over there. Just read a story about some entitled OW complaining that her MM will not leave his wife for and he keeps going back on his work to do so even after she left her husband while she was pregnant with the MM husband. Wild stuff.
> 
> There are at least a few people out there looking to do the right thing, even single people enforcing NC with a married affair partner. But there is serious blame shifting and justifying of poor behavior going on out there.
> 
> Interestingly the forum is not so much focused on marriage as it is all kinds of relationships.


Wow i haven't read that thread, how stupid and desperate. Not sure about going back again, it's so sickening there. Few have real grasp on the definition of relationship there, which is take and give not just take and take.


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

ScrambledEggs said:


> I checked it out. There is some wild stuff over there. *Just read a story about some entitled OW complaining that her MM will not leave his wife for and he keeps going back on his work to do so even after she left her husband while she was pregnant with the MM husband.* Wild stuff.
> 
> There are at least a few people out there looking to do the right thing, even single people enforcing NC with a married affair partner. But there is serious blame shifting and justifying of poor behavior going on out there.
> 
> Interestingly the forum is not so much focused on marriage as it is all kinds of relationships.


LOL...


----------



## RV9 (Sep 29, 2014)

GusPolinski said:


> LOL...


Is this crazy or am I crazy? :wtf:


----------



## 10th Engineer Harrison (Dec 11, 2013)

I've been on LS forever. Well, since 2004. 

I needed to stay of the OW/OM forum, because I got put on probation and eventually banned by a couple posters in there. LS offered amnesty to some of us a while ago. I changed my username and still post from time to time on the Infidelity board, which isn't all that different from TAM, IMHO.

-10th Engineer Harrison.


----------



## 3putt (Dec 3, 2012)

GusPolinski said:


> LOL...


----------



## pidge70 (Jan 17, 2011)

3putt said:


>


:rofl:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## toolforgrowth (Apr 24, 2012)

I've been very active on that site lately, but just recently decided to take break. Not just because of the infidelity section, but because of the type of people LS seems to attract.

I find a lot of the women there to be entitled princesses and a lot of the men to be wimpy pansies. I've been trying to build up the wimps and knocking the princesses down a peg, but the moderators there seem a lot more ban happy there than here. They'll moderate perfectly innocent posts very selectively in an attempt to "run off" people they don't like without outright banning them. They also selectively apply rules to people they don't like while letting people they do like slide.

Oh, and if you're a man and you say anything even remotely critical of women, be prepared for moderator involvement.

TAM is a much better site. Unfortunately, since I'm not married and will never remarry, it's not nearly as applicable to me as it once was, so I don't come by nearly as often.

I should anyway.


----------



## MachoMcCoy (Oct 20, 2014)

I believe they have an entire forum section just for the "OM/OW" to help them deal with their affairs to married others.

The poor things.


----------



## toolforgrowth (Apr 24, 2012)

MachoMcCoy said:


> I believe they have an entire forum section just for the "OM/OW" to help them deal with their affairs to married others.
> 
> The poor things.


Yes, indeed they do. You should stop by and take a look sometime. It'd be hilarious if it weren't so sad and pathetic.


----------



## soccermom2three (Jan 4, 2013)

3putt said:


>


OMG, that made my laugh!!

I went on there once and read one thread where a long time mistress that had finally after years and years got her MM to leave his wife and move in with her. He lasted like 2-3 days and went back to his wife, lol. She was so bitter about it too, calling him a weak and stupid man. I just thought yeah, but what are you. You wasted years on him instead of getting your own man.


----------



## Dyokemm (Apr 24, 2013)

"While I have little to no use for betrayers, in about 5% of the cases I do get it."

bpguy,

I generally like and respect your posts a lot.

lol....but this one is a bridge too far for me.

I can't see cheating EVER being excused.

If your relationship/M is THAT bad....fix it.

If you lack the desire to fix it or feel it is beyond repair...LEAVE/DIVORCE.

Betraying your partner is simply NEVER an answer or solution.

It does nothing to repair the relationship....its high octane gas poured on an already raging fire in a bad relationship.

So in addition to being morally and ethically inexcusable....it's f*cking STUPID because it does absolutely nothing to solve your problems.

The only exception I make is for RA's (don't know if this is the 5% you mean)....I have zero problems with giving a POS cheater a taste of their own medicine.


----------



## LongWalk (Apr 4, 2013)

I see where BPguy is coming from. Sure cheating is a moral failure. But there are surely some betrayed spouses who have done some vile shyte. A spouse could be so mind fcked after a period of time with narcissistic manipulator or abusive alcoholic that they lack the strength take the rational step of divorcing and healing before pursuing a relationship.

I can easily imagine some poor waitress with a kid or two working her butt off to pay the mortgage or rent while her unemployed husband plays online poker, repairs cars and motorcycles and drinks beer. She doesn't know how she can take care of her children if she gets separates.

Maybe a customer, I guy with a job who has a good sense of humor and is friendly, becomes a confidant. She wants to sleep with him because she is looking for affirmation that she could be desirable to a guy who would be responsible in a relationship.

Life isn't black and white. 

I can also imagine women married to men who are frightening. What if you are brutal cop's wife and you have heard your husband and his buddies drinking in the kitchen, bragging about beating people and dealing with losers. Breaking away from abusive people isn't necessarily easy.


----------



## Daniel. (Jan 14, 2015)

I have never and will never believe that someone can be driven by other person to do something unless they are under threat or physically forced. 

Just like may wife said, we are not puppet on strings. As an adult we did what we do because we wanted to and we let ourself did it. If poverty is not a reason for crime than bad marriage is not a reason for affair (and let's admit it most have normal marriage, it'd certainly got bad after the affair). Excuse is more like it. 

If someone say that i cheated because my drove me to had it i'd be insulted. I have spine, i'm an adult, i decided what to do, the bad and the good.

There are some vile BS out there but by heating the WS will just add the problem not a pinch of solution. 

I'm so tired of the life isn't black and white, when you're cheating you're a liar and gaslighter, that's it. Does that mean you have to be black forever ? No, if the cheater decides that he/she wants to fix herself than that's good. 

I seriously have more respect for cheater who have the balls to say "I cheated because i couldn't keep it in my pants" rather than the one who say "My wife had let herself go". Both are cheaters but only one owns what he did


----------



## Devonman (Sep 4, 2014)

Its fair to say they have the biggest cry babies and drama queens on that site than any where else on planet earth ,and thats only the men . So be very afaird because the saddest of all the men there , a certain "fellini" as just thrown his usually quater yearly tantrum and finished with the site for good yet again ( fourth time in two years ) .
Lets just hope he doesnt find his way here , other wise there be alot of his same old crap that always goes something like this ..
Im sorry to hear about your problem with your Mrs , but let me tell you what happened to me , because its far more interesting and im never wrong because im a highly educated professional .

Blur blur blur blur ...........................................................
......................................................................................
.......................................................................................
.................................................................. blur blur blur .

By the way did I tell you im a highly educated profeessional , good luck


----------



## 3putt (Dec 3, 2012)

Devonman said:


> Its fair to say they have the biggest cry babies and drama queens on that site than any where else on planet earth ,and thats only the men . So be very afaird because the saddest of all the men there , a certain "fellini" as just thrown his usually quater yearly tantrum and finished with the site for good yet again ( fourth time in two years ) .
> Lets just hope he doesnt find his way here , other wise there be alot of his same old crap that always goes something like this ..
> Im sorry to hear about your problem with your Mrs , but let me tell you what happened to me , because its far more interesting and im never wrong because im a highly educated professional .
> 
> ...


LOL...I've seen a post or two of his in the past and you sum him up perfectly. He's quite annoying.


----------



## Devonman (Sep 4, 2014)

3putt said:


> LOL...I've seen a post or two of his in the past and you sum him up perfectly. He's quite annoying.


 To say the least


----------



## sapientia (Nov 24, 2012)

LongWalk said:


> I see where BPguy is coming from. Sure cheating is a moral failure. But there are surely some betrayed spouses who have done some vile shyte. A spouse could be so mind fcked after a period of time with narcissistic manipulator or abusive alcoholic that they lack the strength take the rational step of divorcing and healing before pursuing a relationship.


Yep^. Case in point is Papillions recent thread. It might help her to date and have an EA to give her enough sense of "normal men" to realize her marriage isn't typical.

For some, having an EA is enough to realize just how bad things have gotten. Some w/residual sense of self-respect will end the marriage before EA becomes PA. Or end both.


----------



## imjustwatching (Jul 8, 2014)

those Ow's need help


----------



## staystrong (Sep 15, 2012)

sapientia said:


> Yep^. Case in point is Papillions recent thread. It might help her to date and have an EA to give her enough sense of "normal men" to realize her marriage isn't typical.
> 
> For some, having an EA is enough to realize just how bad things have gotten. Some w/residual sense of self-respect will end the marriage before EA becomes PA. Or end both.


These are the 5% and hardly worth mentioning. 

More often than not, you have a WW who cheated when her H got sacked out of no fault of his own, or was injured, or was off fighting a war, or whose husband drank a beer a night and she complains to MM while they sip wine in a nice restaurant about how irresponsible he is.


----------



## joannacroc (Dec 17, 2014)

3putt said:


>


My thoughts exactly, Mr./Ms. Owl.


----------



## GTdad (Aug 15, 2011)

That place is a frickin' zoo, but if you're a fan of irony, there is endless entertainment there.


----------



## xakulax (Feb 9, 2014)

LS is a circus full of freaks, geeks, and animal attractions I first started out there and in a matter of a few months realize I made a terrible decision everyone there is drinking the Kool Aid of rug sweeping and self blaming and if you and if you so much as a have a different opinion you ever get lambasted for band the place is a joke


----------



## honcho (Oct 5, 2013)

GTdad said:


> That place is a frickin' zoo, but if you're a fan of irony, there is endless entertainment there.


I never looked at that site until this topic was brought up. I am surprised at the level of denial and the "grasping at straws" people will go to to keep themselves in the magical utopia of affairland. It is educational in the fact you see just how whacky some can become to hold onto it.


----------



## alte Dame (Aug 7, 2012)

I tend not to go to similar sites because I get a bit too depressed. This thread tempted me to check out LS for the first time and I was shocked to land on the thread of a man who was married for 10 years and was in luurve with his beautiful, brilliant, sexy, coworker AP. His wife, he said, was boring (criminal, I know) and she didn't fulfill him. He loved her, of course (of course), and would not leave her because he wanted to take care of her.

A month or so after he started the thread extolling the virtues of his soulmate AP, he started another in which he howled that his BW had discovered the affair. The posts that followed were hard to read because he seemed to feel that a decision to reconcile was his to make. He thought he should stay with his BW, but he loved, loved, loved his AP - that is, until she wouldn't let him have NC while he handled his BW's explosive emotions after Dday. Suddenly, he says that his BW is wonderful and the AP is showing traits that he doesn't like or admire.

And then....drumroll....he gets on and reports that his BW wants a divorce after a few months of an awkward attempt to reconcile. At this point he is destroyed because he doesn't want to split up. He says he may contact the AP in a few months, 'but not right away.' And this is where he is right now - in terrible pain and wanting his BW.

Since we know the script that he followed, I predict that he will start things up with his AP again and their relationship will fail. So it goes. What was so different for me was the fact that the reader was in the mind of the cheater after Dday rather than the betrayed, which is what TAM is so good at handling. There aren't many threads here like this guy's because people would have called him on his bs in his first thread where he bemoaned his poor situation with two women.

Anyway, the assumption of a need for moral equivalency for both sides as a matter of respect in discourse is misguided, in my opinion. It actually drives me nuts. I simply don't believe that the different positions that people can take in an argument are by definition equally valid and deserving of equal respect. LS seems to at least imply that the perspective of the cheater is equally worthy of respect. I personally can't buy into that.


----------



## honcho (Oct 5, 2013)

alte Dame said:


> I tend not to go to similar sites because I get a bit too depressed. This thread tempted me to check out LS for the first time and I was shocked to land on the thread of a man who was married for 10 years and was in luurve with his beautiful, brilliant, sexy, coworker AP. His wife, he said, was boring (criminal, I know) and she didn't fulfill him. He loved her, of course (of course), and would not leave her because he wanted to take care of her.
> 
> A month or so after he started the thread extolling the virtues of his soulmate AP, he started another in which he howled that his BW had discovered the affair. The posts that followed were hard to read because he seemed to feel that a decision to reconcile was his to make. He thought he should stay with his BW, but he loved, loved, loved his AP - that is, until she wouldn't let him have NC while he handled his BW's explosive emotions after Dday. Suddenly, he says that his BW is wonderful and the AP is showing traits that he doesn't like or admire.
> 
> ...


One I stumbled upon the OW had lost her marriage, her kid, her job...pretty much had sacrificed everything for affairland. She was trying to convince herself she was brave or something for still waiting for Mr. perfect to finally divorce who had just come up with reason number 500 why he couldn't divorce at this time. This has been going for a couple of years apparently and she was just now questioning if Mr. perfect would ever get divorced. 

She was convinced he loved her because he would meet her a couple times a week at a gym so it must be love right????? She is sitting alone, given up everything and people on that site are telling her to stick it out longer....that someday he will finally leave and they will have the fairytale life. 

We wouldn't dare want to see the reality he is never going to divorce and love has little to do with hooking up at a gym a couple times a week. If she cant figure out by now she allowed herself to be played and threw it all away for nothing what advice can you give her? None she will listen to anyway.


----------



## alte Dame (Aug 7, 2012)

honcho said:


> One I stumbled upon the OW had lost her marriage, her kid, her job...pretty much had sacrificed everything for affairland. She was trying to convince herself she was brave or something for still waiting for Mr. perfect to finally divorce who had just come up with reason number 500 why he couldn't divorce at this time. This has been going for a couple of years apparently and she was just now questioning if Mr. perfect would ever get divorced.
> 
> She was convinced he loved her because he would meet her a couple times a week at a gym so it must be love right????? She is sitting alone, given up everything and people on that site are telling her to stick it out longer....that someday he will finally leave and they will have the fairytale life.
> 
> We wouldn't dare want to see the reality he is never going to divorce and love has little to do with hooking up at a gym a couple times a week. If she cant figure out by now she allowed herself to be played and threw it all away for nothing what advice can you give her? None she will listen to anyway.


What is amazing to me is the cognitive dissonance. This OW comes to places like LS because she can get the sympathy she wants for her cheating mindset. In her head she is justified and even moral and brave. Many of the people on LS will encourage this way of thinking.

Yet, she is conducting an illicit affair that she knows society disapproves of. If she really thought it justified and brave, she wouldn't be spending her time lying and hiding.


----------



## sapientia (Nov 24, 2012)

I posted to that site years ago as a strong voice against affairs and I was banned. I think I posted here someplace I'm very pro-children… what adults choose to do is largely their own affair (lol). The LS crowd doesn't like posters who can out-rationalize their suspect values.


----------



## turnera (Jan 22, 2010)

Daniel. said:


> There's a poster who moaned that he hates to hear his pregnant wife cry because of his 1 year affair and ask others to pray for his exmistress who's hurting but none for the pregnant wife, WTF ?


Yeah, I gave that jerk an earful. But not everyone did...

He had the nerve to complain that his wife took out 'more than' half of all the money in their bank account, and she DARED to file for divorce.


----------



## toolforgrowth (Apr 24, 2012)

alte Dame said:


> I tend not to go to similar sites because I get a bit too depressed. This thread tempted me to check out LS for the first time and I was shocked to land on the thread of a man who was married for 10 years and was in luurve with his beautiful, brilliant, sexy, coworker AP. His wife, he said, was boring (criminal, I know) and she didn't fulfill him. He loved her, of course (of course), and would not leave her because he wanted to take care of her.
> 
> A month or so after he started the thread extolling the virtues of his soulmate AP, he started another in which he howled that his BW had discovered the affair. The posts that followed were hard to read because he seemed to feel that a decision to reconcile was his to make. He thought he should stay with his BW, but he loved, loved, loved his AP - that is, until she wouldn't let him have NC while he handled his BW's explosive emotions after Dday. Suddenly, he says that his BW is wonderful and the AP is showing traits that he doesn't like or admire.
> 
> ...


I used to frequent LS quite a bit, and I encountered that very same thread. The story is so cliche that it almost made it literally unbelievable. 

LS is far more affair friendly than TAM. Actually, I should say that it's almost more entitlement friendly.

I had to quit going there. It's the cesspool of society.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## cpacan (Jan 2, 2012)

A pretty broad brush you're using, I think. I avoid the ow/om forum, and find several good posters in the infidelity forum. Also different perspectives from soft line posters, but that's OK with me, I like perspective and diversity.
I think that rationalizers and blameshifters usually are called out. Including the one AD referred to, he was called out by even the soft line posters.


----------



## Nomorebeans (Mar 31, 2015)

I went over there last night to check it out and read a couple of threads by women cheating with married men, because I thought I wanted to understand how a woman who has been married with children herself could do this to another woman's marriage with children.

Turns out I found out what I already knew. These women are inferior in character and intellect and heart. Their definition of the abusive marriages they "suffered" through themselves is that "he didn't pay any attention to me." (Maybe that was because he realized too late he had married a vile creature.) They are so desperate to be loved, and in the cases of the divorced ones, to not be alone, that they don't care what the marital status is of the first man who throws them that bone. And so it goes from there. "We really, really love each other. But being together is hard, because people view us negatively." Ya think???

First it just made me mad. But then I had a revelation: I'm not afraid to be alone. I believed for the first time since February that I really am going to be OK. So, it helped me.

However, I'll never go back. I don't need to be reminded again about how many horrors of human beings there are out there by those horrors themselves.


----------



## Rookie4 (Nov 26, 2012)

Forums like SI, TAM, and LS, are attempting to appeal to a broad spectrum of viewers. This is why they sub-divide the forums to accomodate different POV's. You don't have to look at unrepentant cheaters, if you don't want to.....but.....if you step into a sewer, your'e going to get sh1t on your shoes.


----------



## alte Dame (Aug 7, 2012)

cpacan said:


> I think that rationalizers and blameshifters usually are called out. Including the one AD referred to, he was called out by even the soft line posters.


I actually think there was a qualitative difference in the way the posters responded in this OP's first thread from how they would respond on TAM. There was a mix of people who were telling him he was wrong and people who were offering general sympathy for his plight, some telling him the equivalent of 'follow your heart,' etc.

Here, he would have been driven off, I believe. That is actually something that people often bemoan about TAM, that the CWI section is monolithically brutal to the wayward spouse. (This isn't true, imo; I usually notice that TAM men are much more protective of repentant wayward wives.)

For me, the common, current understanding of the words, 'Don't judge me!' is what generally separates these two sites: CWI judges and LS doesn't.


----------



## staystrong (Sep 15, 2012)

alte Dame said:


> I actually think there was a qualitative difference in the way the posters responded in this OP's first thread from how they would respond on TAM. There was a mix of people who were telling him he was wrong and people who were offering general sympathy for his plight, some telling him the equivalent of 'follow your heart,' etc.
> 
> Here, he would have been driven off, I believe. That is actually something that people often bemoan about TAM, that the CWI section is monolithically brutal to the wayward spouse. (This isn't true, imo; I usually notice that TAM men are much more protective of repentant wayward wives.)
> 
> For me, the common, current understanding of the words, 'Don't judge me!' is what generally separates these two sites: CWI judges and LS doesn't.


Do we judge them or their actions? I think their actions. 

At some point it can become about judging them; when they become inseparable from their actions. But yes, less coddling here, more awareness of the Script and a requirement of thorough examination. More like cult deprogramming to avoid further pain; hardly any YOLO type of advice. YOLO means something different here: you only live once so make it one you can be proud of.


----------



## altawa (Jan 4, 2015)

toolforgrowth said:


> They also selectively apply rules to people they don't like while letting people they do like slide.


I have seen the same here.


----------



## altawa (Jan 4, 2015)

toolforgrowth said:


> They also selectively apply rules to people they don't like while letting people they do like slide.


I have seen the same thing here.


----------



## CTPlay (Apr 26, 2015)

Where does MB and DB fit in all of this?


----------



## turnera (Jan 22, 2010)

OMG, don't even THINK about going to MB. It's run by a group of Nazis who literally run the roost instead of Dr. Harley. It's horrible. They literally get together and choose people to ostracize if they don't drink the kookaid. 

When they did that to me, they told me they would 'allow' me to come back, but ONLY if I would apologize directly to the head Nazi for offending her. I told them to go to hell. 

Indidentally, the 'castoffs' from MB went on to start another, much better forum (Marriage Advocates) that's a lot like this one, only less aggressive.


----------



## DoveEnigma13 (Oct 31, 2013)

Oh yes. I could use a good ol fashioned invasion. I wonder if I can find Dammitboy! to run wild with me again like the good ol days.


----------



## DoveEnigma13 (Oct 31, 2013)

Welp. I got banned. I guess they can't handle truth there.


----------



## CTPlay (Apr 26, 2015)

I've gone to that site now and read some stories. It's really fascinating. 

Bottom line to the left behind spouses... You are better off!


----------



## sargon (May 7, 2015)

I have an active account at LS.

I've been temporarily banned repeatedly over there, mostly because I post rather harshly towards those who cheat with married men and women. I've been advised by the moderators that it's not in line with their community guidelines to post in such fashion.

My last ban was due to a post towards a woman who cheated with a married guy who left her to try to save his marriage. I responded with "what do you expect when you have an affair with a married man". Such talk is not permitted over there. 

Cheating with married partners is more than tolerated over there, it's a virtual "cheaters den" and support group for those who have affairs with married partners.

Other parts of the site are more similar to this one although it seems to be a younger crowd there with a lot of dating threads.


----------



## 3putt (Dec 3, 2012)

sargon said:


> I have an active account at LS.
> 
> I've been temporarily banned repeatedly over there, mostly because I post rather harshly towards those who cheat with married men and women. I've been advised by the moderators that it's not in line with their community guidelines to post in such fashion.
> 
> ...


You know why that kind of talk isn't permitted there? It's because the boards are owned and run by a WW or FWW.


----------



## Anela (Jun 4, 2015)

toolforgrowth said:


> I've been very active on that site lately, but just recently decided to take break. Not just because of the infidelity section, but because of the type of people LS seems to attract.
> 
> I find a lot of the women there to be entitled princesses and a lot of the men to be wimpy pansies. I've been trying to build up the wimps and knocking the princesses down a peg, but the moderators there seem a lot more ban happy there than here. They'll moderate perfectly innocent posts very selectively in an attempt to "run off" people they don't like without outright banning them. They also selectively apply rules to people they don't like while letting people they do like slide.
> 
> ...


I've experienced the opposite. I guess they aren't as biased as I thought (in that respect). 

I got into trouble over a sincere post/comment, that a moderator twisted into something completely different - I don't know how he got his version from my post. I told him he was wrong, and that's what brought on the punishment. He shouldn't be a moderator. I've noticed a lot of good people missing from the boards, over the past few years.

I'm not married, but I've visited this board before. Although I've made good friends through LS, there are times when I've wished I'd never found it, because of the constant bashing of women, and unfairness like the above.


----------



## turnera (Jan 22, 2010)

lol, I got chewed out by the mods at SI because I dared to post a generalization. Literally.


----------



## toolforgrowth (Apr 24, 2012)

Anela said:


> I've experienced the opposite. I guess they aren't as biased as I thought (in that respect).
> 
> I got into trouble over a sincere post/comment, that a moderator twisted into something completely different - I don't know how he got his version from my post. I told him he was wrong, and that's what brought on the punishment. He shouldn't be a moderator. I've noticed a lot of good people missing from the boards, over the past few years.
> 
> I'm not married, but I've visited this board before. Although I've made good friends through LS, there are times when I've wished I'd never found it, because of the constant bashing of women, and unfairness like the above.


The mods over there are definitely out of control. I don't care if I get banned. I've gotten through to a few guys over there, so I call it a win regardless.

I'm critical of everyone, women included, but I've encountered some men who take it a bit too far. It's one thing to point out the legal deterrents in place that disincentivize men from marrying, and entirely another to say a woman is a slave to get hormones and biology. 

A few people run the roost there. I have to constantly remind myself that I'm merely playing in their yard, so to speak.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kitt (Jun 3, 2015)

Yeah, I kept getting notices for not being pro affair.....such a crappy place. Some great posters were constantly picked on for saying affairs are bad, and most have left. There was one named grumpybutfun who was brilliant, but he kept getting picked on by W and he left. I left after that because all the good posters kept leaving.


----------



## michzz (Jun 6, 2008)

I get a headache just following threads here on TAM. Having you folks commenting on a different forum that I won't visit, is upping how much aspirin I'll need!

Who cares about the other forum.


----------



## GTdad (Aug 15, 2011)

Kitt said:


> Yeah, I kept getting notices for not being pro affair.....such a crappy place. Some great posters were constantly picked on for saying affairs are bad, and most have left. There was one named grumpybutfun who was brilliant, but he kept getting picked on by W and he left. I left after that because all the good posters kept leaving.


That GorillaTheater guy is pretty funny. They can't seem to get rid of him.


----------



## arabian (Jun 3, 2015)

Outstanding posts.....great observation. This happens a lot more than you know offline. A female acquaintance of mine told me a while ago that 2 married women in her office, have bfs (probably married guys), that they hook up with twice a week to do "stuff" (yeah, you know the hokey pokey).

I have also observed myself, random women (some with wedding ring on) at car parks, get into a parked car after looking left and right, only to drive off with the man.

It's all messed up out there, and you are right about some women and men, being scared of being alone, that they have to constantly be with someone, even if that means a rebound from being dumped last week.



Nomorebeans said:


> I went over there last night to check it out and read a couple of threads by women cheating with married men, because I thought I wanted to understand how a woman who has been married with children herself could do this to another woman's marriage with children.
> 
> Turns out I found out what I already knew. These women are inferior in character and intellect and heart. Their definition of the abusive marriages they "suffered" through themselves is that "he didn't pay any attention to me." (Maybe that was because he realized too late he had married a vile creature.) They are so desperate to be loved, and in the cases of the divorced ones, to not be alone, that they don't care what the marital status is of the first man who throws them that bone. And so it goes from there. "We really, really love each other. But being together is hard, because people view us negatively." Ya think???
> 
> ...


----------

